# Chattooga County



## quality hunter (Oct 20, 2021)

Anyone here from this county? I am hunting family land this year off Silver Hill rd! Close to foster manning rd. Looks like a big club behind me.


----------



## Bushhog Bob (Oct 23, 2021)

Four of us are hunting in Walker County, just north of you.  Good luck.  I heard 5 shots this morning


----------



## Huntfish53 (Jan 6, 2023)

quality hunter said:


> Anyone here from this county? I am hunting family land this year off Silver Hill rd! Close to foster manning rd. Looks like a big club behind me.


I knew a few guys with a club right there, butts up to a lot of National Forest land


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jan 6, 2023)

My father is from there and I went to high school there,our property has some decent deer I’ve only hunted there 3 times since 2005


----------

